# ملف يبحث عن كل كيميائي يود اقتحام مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## احمد محمد هشام (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة الملف ده انا بذلت مجهود لحد ما وصلت به للشكل ده 
اتمني من الشخص اللي يحمله ويقرأه ان يدعو له بظهر الغيب 
الملف فعلا متميز وخلاصه الخلاصه 38 صفحة بس من البدايه للنهاية كورس مكثف لاقتحام مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 

بالتوفيق 
http://dc261.4shared.com/download/VkW16YsO/my_book.pdf?tsid=20101119-114351-2e1ca720


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب الروعة ووفقك الله لكل خير وننتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك .......


----------



## عبد الحميد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## hassanaki (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وننتظر المزيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## Dr ehab (22 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## Dr ehab (22 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## abosalah1 (14 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mhazaa (24 مايو 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير*


----------



## sabeur (26 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## كيمىكيما (9 يونيو 2011)

الف الف مليون شكرا يا اخ احمد


----------



## geosherif (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع

وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## reenoo (13 أغسطس 2011)

لو ممكن اللينك تاني بعد اذنك لانه اختفي


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششششششكور ياطيب


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع م احمد ولكن ينقصه بعض التعمق خاصة عمليات المعالجة واساسها العلمي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنت بارك الله بك


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## عمارحميد (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## صالح سعيدان (10 فبراير 2012)

جوزيت خيراااً اخي الكريم


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## basha_2 (21 فبراير 2012)

thnx you my dear


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hytham67 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اود ان اشكرك يااخى على موضوعاتك المتميزة


----------



## عمار أبوسالم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

